# how to sink my thread



## annoyingpotato

Hello.  A thread will float when there's a reply. But how to sink it?


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Why would you want to hide your own threads? (No, you cannot do it, by the way)


----------



## annoyingpotato

Not hide exactly, just to be posited 10 or 20 ranks lower, because maybe the thread is not that good or necessary especially when even to most other people.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

annoyingpotato said:


> Not hide exactly, just to be posited 10 or 20 ranks lower, because maybe the thread is not that good or necessary especially when even to most other people.


No, sorry, you can't move down your threads.


----------



## Şafak

Paulfromitaly said:


> No, sorry, you can't move down your threads.


Are we allowed to "bump" our own threads? Sometimes it happens that a very interesting question has been asked but no one of avid foreros is online and the thread is slowly but surely going down.


----------



## Loob

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Are we allowed to "bump" our own threads? Sometimes it happens that a very interesting question has been asked but no one of avid foreros is online and the thread is slowly but surely going down.


Here's your answer, Jennifer: Rule 8


----------



## elroy

annoyingpotato said:


> because maybe the thread is not that good or necessary especially when even to most other people.


 I don't understand. What makes a thread "not good"?  How can we determine whether a thread is "necessary" to others?


----------



## annoyingpotato

Though the judgement is subjective and individual, at least in terms of probability, some threads are better than others, which for example are more about reading comprehension instead of language, or over which threaders stumbled by temporary carelessness.


----------



## velisarius

Jennifer Weiss said:


> Are we allowed to "bump" our own threads? Sometimes it happens that a very interesting question has been asked but no one of avid foreros is online and the thread is slowly but surely going down.


If you think your thread (or anyone else's) has not received the attention it deserves, you can use the _report_ button and a moderator can bump it for you if it seems like a reasonable request.

Sometimes adding a new post with additional information that clarifies your question will have the effect of bumping the thread --and getting more useful answers.


----------

